# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Multiplication de deux nombres sur 8 bits en VHDL

## nissou23

Bonsoir; je suis nouveau dans le langage VHDL et j'ai comme problme une multiplication de deux nombres binaire sur 8 bits. merci de bien vouloir m'aider

----------


## mith06

Salut,

Le VHDL est un langage pour dcrire des circuit numrique. Il y a donc ncessaire ment une cible que tu vises: FPGA CPLD, ASICS?

Si c'est une FPGA ou un CPLS dirige toi vers la doc du fabriquant. (Indice Mega fonction pour ALTERA et COREGEN pour Xilinx).

Si c'est pour un ASICS (je ne sus pas expert) mais jespre qu'il exit des composants qui existe dj.

Si c'est pour un TP, sache que le  multiplication gnrique en VHDL (oprateur *) est fortement dconseiller. Je te conseille de donc de crer donc ton propre composant. Une multiplication n'est rien d'autre qu'une srie d'additions est de dcalages.

----------


## nissou23

Justement c'est pour un TP (examen cris en utilisant la mthode d'addition et de dcalage) a rendre au professeur et je me suis perdu dans la solution comment passer de multiplier deux nombres sur 8 bits et avoir le rsultat sur 16 bits, j'ai essay dadditionner et dcaler mais sans issu  ::(: 
svp si vous pouvez me guider un peut car je doit rendre le travail dans deux jours

----------


## titiri

La dernire phrase de mith06 est la bonne solution
En l'occurrence : on considre deux signaux 'a' et 'b' de 8 bits chacun.
On doit faire les multiplications partielles suivantes :
a_128 : a x 128 (2^7) si bit#7 de b vaut '1', sinon 0
a_064 : a x 64 (2^6) si bit#6 de b vaut '1', sinon 0
...
a_001 : a x 1 (2^0) si bit #0 de b vaut '1', sinon 0

Voir pice jointe (fichier non compil)

----------


## nissou23

Merci beaucoup pour votre rponse  ::ccool:: . je v'ai essayer de rsoudre le problme et je vous rend les rsultats

----------

